# New Wheel



## geoffk100 (17 Oct 2007)

I have split the rim on my Specialized Globe folder. Anyone any idea where I can get a new wheel from - 20" 7 speed shimano with quick release.


----------



## mickle (18 Oct 2007)

You dont need a new wheel geoffk100, if its out of warranty, simply order a new rim through your local Specialized dealer and have them rebuild the wheel. The cheapest way is to do a 'rim swap' using the origional spokes assuming they are in good enough condition.


----------

